# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Đi du lịch khắp khu vực ASEAN chỉ bằng một visa

## hangnt

_Khách du lịch sẽ sớm được lướt sóng ở Bali, đi mua sắm ở Singapore, thưởng thức đồ ăn nhiều gia vị trên đường phố Thái Lan trước khi qua Campuchia và đi thuyền trên sông Cửu Long ở Việt Nam với một thị thực (visa) du lịch duy nhất._


Hiệp hội các Nước Đông Nam Á (ASEAN) đang lên kế hoạch mở cửa cho khách du lịch quốc tế thông qua hệ thống visa chung cho khu vực như Liên minh châu Âu.

Eddy Krisneidi, một quan chức thuộc Ban Thư ký ASEAN, nói rằng trong kế hoạch chiến lược du lịch của khu vực trong 5 năm tới.

Khách du lịch nước ngoài chỉ cần xin visa tới bất kỳ thành viên ASEAN nào sẽ được du ngoạn khắp các nước trong khu vực, từ những ngôi đền Angkor Wat ở Campuchia đến khu nghỉ dưỡng 5 sao bên bờ biển Bali.

Các nước ASEAN đón kỷ lục hơn 65 triệu lượt khách quốc tế năm 2009, trong đó điểm đến số một là Malaysia, tiếp theo đến Thái Lan, Singapore, Indonesia, Việt Nam, Philippines, Campuchia, Lào, Myanmar và Brunei.

Các chuyên gia cho rằng, kế hoạch một visa cho cả ASEAN sẽ giúp tăng lượng khách quốc tế đến du lịch ở khu vực này.

_Nguồn: dulichvietnam_

----------


## mysunshine

chỉ là kế hoạch thui! đến bao giờ mới trở thành hiện thực vậy.

----------


## thuty

Bạn mà có visa công vụ thì bạn còn thích đi đâu thì đi cơ, ặc ặc

----------

